# AMF Roadmaster Air Flo



## bikemonkey (Apr 19, 2019)

A very clean example on a local Craig's List - perhaps missing rear rack/reflector? The pics were done so well I thought it would be appreciated on here.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 15, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> A very clean example on a local Craig's List - perhaps missing rear rack/reflector? The pics were done so well I thought it would be appreciated on here.
> 
> View attachment 982909



Man that is one clean Air Flo bike. Some one should snatch this thing up. I would,but i don't live close enough to pick up. Oh well, maybe i'll find one closer.


----------

